# Please pray for me



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, praying for Bailey, your mom and you. Hope you are able to take her to the vet soon, sounds like she is in pain.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending prayers for Bailey, your mom, and special prayers for you. I'm sorry to hear about Bailey's difficulty in standing and walking. I hope that your vet visit tomorrow will ease her pain. Is there an emergency vet in your area? I wonder if it would be worth a phone call to see if there is something you might be able to do tonight to make her more comfortable until you can get to your vet tomorrow?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

sending prayers


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts over to you and lovely Bailey x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Saying big prayers for Bailey and you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending good thoughts & prayers


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sending prayer for Bailey and you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Praying for sweet Bailey!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for you all. I know its hard when our babies are not feeling well and how much we worry and love them. Hugs...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bailey.
So sorry she is going through this.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking of you all and sending everything positive and healing your way. I'm so sorry for your worries x


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping you get some answers to help Bailey back on her feet from your Vet. It is so difficult when they hurt, and we don't know how to help.


----------



## retriever718 (Feb 10, 2014)

well I would like to believe that your prayers and well wishes helped!
Turns out i was right, Bailey has Lyme disease again which really is the best news we could have gotten. All of her other tests came back normal! 
She's got antibiotics and pain medication and she's still having some trouble but she will be good as new in a few days!
It can be scary when any little thing goes wrong with a senior and we are lucky that she is still just fine as she approaches her 13th birthday.

Thank you all so much, I really do appreciate your generosity!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So glad to hear Bailey is on the mend - what a relief for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Retriever*



retriever718 said:


> well I would like to believe that your prayers and well wishes helped!
> Turns out i was right, Bailey has Lyme disease again which really is the best news we could have gotten. All of her other tests came back normal!
> She's got antibiotics and pain medication and she's still having some trouble but she will be good as new in a few days!
> It can be scary when any little thing goes wrong with a senior and we are lucky that she is still just fine as she approaches her 13th birthday.
> ...


God Bless you and Bailey. I am so happy that the news was not worse. I know you will keep a close eye on her!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am sorry that Bailey has Lyme Disease but I am so thankful for you that it is not the big "C" I know that at her age it always would be a worry to see a change in habits.


----------

